# Dsg Patriot Laptop - Model 2431/n34as6



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been gifted what looks to be quite a nice laptop, a Patriot 2431. On the base it also shows a model number of N34AS6. It was sold through one of the DSG outlets (OEM COA still stuck on it) and from the spec looks to be four or five years old. The battery is nacked but that doesn't matter as it will only be used indoors.

According to boot screen and Windows the poor thing only has 96Mb memory and runs very slowly. I have had a poke about and lifted the removeable covers from the base (cooling fan and hard drive bays) but cannot see where the memory slots are located.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Julian L


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

If memory serves, laptop memory is often only found once the keyboard is removed. Not sure about this particular model but if you are able to easily remove the keyboard I'd have a butchers under there.

Matt


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> If memory serves, laptop memory is often only found once the keyboard is removed. Not sure about this particular model but if you are able to easily remove the keyboard I'd have a butchers under there.
> 
> Matt


Matt,

Thank you for the suggestion. I have loosened off all visible screws on the base, but upper section showed no signs of movement.

Had as good a look as possible for evidence of screws beneath the keys, but none visible. Will hold off prizing up random keys in the hope that somebody with experience will come forward.

Julian L


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

On my knackered work Compaq, the memory is under the keyboard. There are four little rectangular slider catches at the top edge. If you pull them towards you the keyboard hinges up like a car bonnet.

May be the same for DSG


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Used a magnifying glass to check the perimeter of the keyboard and found three small lugs at the lower side - able to get to them with the flat of a knife blade and gently lift the keyboard.

Memory now exposed, identified and soon to be doubled.

Thanks again for the guidance.









Julian L


----------

